# Looking for Ideas for a Hope Chest Build



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

Hi All,

My daughter is turning 16 at the end of this year and she wants a hope chest for her 16th birthday from Daddy. I am looking for ideas for the Perfect Hope Chest. I have searched Google and have found nothing that really jumps out at me as something that would make her say WOW Dad, that is awesome. Pics, links, etc…. Would all be appreciated as I gather design ideas for this project.

Thanks!
John


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

If you are looking for inspiration, this one might help.

Your daughter will be a very happy camper, no matter what you come up with 

David


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I am just about done with this paneled hope chest that I am building for my daughter's wedding this summer.
Its a fun project if you like mortise and tenon joints.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

Dave and Wayne,

Thanks for those ideas. Keep em coming.

John


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59570


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Let's see IF this shows up:









I have two other chests in my project gallery, if you want to take a look…


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's one I made for my wife a few years back to provide some inspiration:



Good luck, looking forward to see what route you take and how it turns out!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

John, just remember to make the insisde cedar and cherry is always good for the outside. No ideas today….. Kettle Moraine has had some excellent cherry in common stock lately for 2 bucks a BF!!!!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Search projects on this website and you should get as good of ideas as you could hope for. These are some of the best woodworkers on the planet.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

there are dozens of pages of projects that come up when you search "chest" on the projects page… that will keep you busy for a while.

In the end, I wanted to go with a proven and bug free design that many others had built, so I chose the NYWS blanket chest and will modify it slightly for my thicker stock.

I'm blogging about it here....


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Any project would be good for her.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

This is what I make of cedar.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

I built this one a few years ago and i am in the middle of another one.

http://www.plansnow.com/blchest.html

Plans have good detail

I used cherry…my gradkids will be fight over these some day.

Bob


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Snowy River, beautiful chest. John, have you asked your daughter what look she likes? I know that when my wife asked me to make a bench for the end of our bed it was a good thing I asked for examples of the look she wanted. What I envisioned and what she was thinking weren't even close. I can almost guarantee you your daughter has an opinion on the subject. Of course then you're under pressure to build it "just like the picture". Just my thoughts…


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I like these two, both put out by fine woodworking. 


















I assume they have them available online through their website. If you can't find them I should be able to find my copies and mail them out.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. I will sit down with my Daughter and show her this thread and see if any of them tickle her fancy.

Thanks again!
John


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

Well,

I had her check out the thread and she likes this one:










She said she liked the panels and especially the color shade! So, it looks like a frame and panel Hope Chest has won out. I really thought she would want something fancier.

Thanks again for the input and suggestions!
John


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I built this one for my oldest daughter's HS graduation in 2007.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

knotscott

Did you use plans or did you wing it?

John


----------

